

Micro-Projects for Fun and Profit - joshdotsmith
http://niftylettuce.com/posts/micro-projects-for-fun-and-profit/

======
jonstjohn
Somewhat lame question, but when somebody talks about their 'weekend project',
do they mean:

1) A project I started and launched in a single weekend 2) A project that I
worked in my free time (aka weekends) 3) Something else.

I've done some small side projects in my spare time, but have never been able
to do something start to finish in a single weekend. Maybe my weekends are too
busy or my projects too large.

~~~
joshdotsmith
I think the answer is "Yes."

By that I mean that I think people often mean both. Some projects are
obviously hackathon-like projects that were done in (something close to) a
single weekend.

Others probably took on the order of 4 days to a few weeks cobbled together
over weekends. I worked on [http://lifestyle.io/](http://lifestyle.io/) for
probably about 5 days total before launching it, and I've given it additional
love since.

I wouldn't get hung up on what you can get done in a weekend anyway. Focus on
creating real value with what you do if you're intending to profit. (Hint:
many of these weekend projects forget that part entirely!) If you just want to
have fun, then you definitely don't need to worry about timescales.

------
caw
I'm really curious about the t-shirt project being a "micro-project". When I
heard micro-project, I thought a couple of weekends of working, small niche
market, and mostly electronic based. Teelaunch seems to require a large
physical component (t-shirt printing and distribution). Even if you print on
demand there's still a lot of work to be done there and high capital
expenditure.

------
soulcutter
I feel getting the right kind of feedback, or the right kind of information is
the trick. How much value do you get from the various quantitative approaches
you took? What just felt like navel-gazing?

------
gailees
I love this type of shipping mentality. How do you think hackathons could play
into this?

